# Tip for Reo owners



## jtgrey (19/7/15)

Do not know if someone already thought about this.

Buy yourself a roll of clear contact paper. You know the one that you used to cover school books with .

Cut a piece to the same size as your reo bottom and stick it onto your reo bottom.

Why you may ask ... Because it prevents the paint on the bottom of your reo to get all messed up and scratch . Now you can put your reo down without worrying that it would get scratched .

You will not even notice the contact plus you can rip it off easily and replace when needed. The contact paper is dirt cheap and you can buy it practically enywhere .

Reo's Rock

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 3


----------



## yuganp (19/7/15)

Never got this problem with the hammertone finish. Got issues with the corners because of drops. Never could find a solution for that but after a year of constant use, I have no reason to complain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (19/7/15)

yuganp said:


> Never got this problem with the hammertone finish. Got issues with the corners because of drops. Never could find a solution for that but after a year of constant use, I have no reason to complain


Thing with me is that i use my reo's mostly outside. Need to put them down on weird place like in my toolbox or on top of an engine and so on . This tend to scratch the clear coat on the bottom of my reo's. But with the contact i can put it down enywhere and it will not get scratched at all . 

Sure hammertone will not scratch so easily so you are lucky!


----------



## Raslin (20/7/15)

Great tip, thanks. I wonder if you could wrap the entire reo?


----------



## jtgrey (20/7/15)

@Raslin i just wrapped one side of a reo and it actually works nice . Will be hard work and patience to wrap the whole reo but it seems posiblle.


----------



## shabbar (20/7/15)

Not limited to reos only. I wrapped my sx's bottom aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------

